# Self Massage of trigger points on back helping with constipation



## aries_wmn (Apr 28, 2019)

Posting this just in case it helps anyone else. I was experimenting with massaging trigger points on my lower back. I wanted to see if it helped with rectal pain and pressure, and hip pain. (Since the back can refer pain to the hips.)To my surprise, it helped a lot with constipation. I've been doing it for two and half minutes on each trigger point on each side of the spine for about a week and half. This is probably more likely to help you if you have lower back, buttock, or hip pain. If you are unable to find the trigger point described in the article, this probably doesn't apply to you.

The trigger point that helps me is described here:

https://www.painscience.com/articles/spot-12-gluteus-maximus.php


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for posting this. glad it's helping you!


----------



## aries_wmn (Apr 28, 2019)

Here's a link to some IBS specific trigger points that I also am finding helpful in reducing pain.

http://www.triggerpoints.net/symptom/irritable-bowel


----------



## aries_wmn (Apr 28, 2019)

Update: I thought massaging the back trigger points was what was helping my C. However, I was wrong, it was because I had been switched to a different medication for my joint issues (sulfasalazine, not an IBS drug), and was experiencing D as a side effect. I stopped taking the sulfasalazine, (because of other side effects), and the improvement ended. So I was totally wrong about that.

However, massaging the IBS trigger point does still help with pain.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## RachelQuinn (May 7, 2021)

Thank you very much for the link, this is the first time I've heard of this type of massage therapy. I am skeptical about the medical type of treatment, as it is impossible to trust what you don't understand yourself. In the composition of tablets and injections, there can be an absolute poison. I try to solve all problems with more natural methods, and massage is the most effective. Our body is an incredibly complex mechanism, but even in ancient times, people found out that you can reduce pain or start any processes in the body when exposed to certain points. For example, I use facial yoga for rejuvenation instead of injections of fillers and botox.


----------



## MacDanMc (May 11, 2021)

Hack for when you really have to poop but can't get it out. Put your hands at the top of your stomach and push inwards. While still pushing inwards move your hands downward until reaching your pubic area (repeat a few times). A nice old man taught me this trick a few years ago when I was in the hospital. I was constipated, for I don't remember how long, and he was brought into my room completely randomly (he had fallen and broken his hip, but don't worry, he's fine now). He taught me what I just passed on to you, and needless to say, it worked wonders. I still use this trick to this day and am very grateful to have met him! Once I went to my massage place https://smileanma.com, and they did the same trick. Lol, I never wanted to go to the bathroom like that day.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

MacDanMc said:


> Hack for when you really have to poop but can't get it out. Put your hands at the top of your stomach and push inwards. While still pushing inwards move your hands downward until reaching your pubic area (repeat a few times).


oh yes--i used to do this. it really does help. worth a try, at least.


----------



## Dilblin (3 mo ago)

I am not familiar with massage for medical purposes, and even more so with special trigger points. I also often suffer from constipation, but I could not even think that a proper massage would help me successfully go to the toilet. After a hard day, I decided to go for a relaxing massage at Gold tantric London and when I came home after the session, I felt that I really wanted to go to the toilet. Then I didn't think that massage could be related to this, but when I came across this thread, I realized that maybe the masseur got into those trigger points. Thank you for sharing these trigger points, now I will be able to do the right massage for myself and finally I will get rid of constipation.


----------

